# Fido Stores with IPhones



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen or been to a Fido store that in fact has IPhones in stock as of this week??


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Try wireless center in dufferin mall. The last time i check they still have it.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

If your talking about the Fido store in dufferin mall - they have known left - called this morning.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Try the one at Queen and Spadina. It's new.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope - tried them as well.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

You're going to have to actually go to the stores. On launch day, as soon as the shipment came in they were handing out tickets to people and writing down their contact information for when they'd be available. People were calling and they would just say they were sold out. Other times people would come in and they'd say they were sold out, but really people that had one on reserve just never showed up.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I think lauch day is a bit different than what I'm dealing with now. A lot of stores are waiting for their second shipment and once it comes in (which should be any day) I think they would tell me over the phone if they had stock.

I do want this phone but I'm not about to go to every store just to see if they have stock.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Tip.*

Called 6 Fido stores today. Took for ever 'cause they don't answer the freakin' phone. Please, management, give them cell phones! 

Anyway, none could (would!?) tell me when they would receive a new shipment. All I got was: "This week for sure!"

Then, I walked by a small reseller booth in a large retail mail. What a surprise to find iPhones there too! I did not expect that. Only had a white 8 gig however. Will call tomorrow. He told me he does answer his phone... ;-)


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

> Then, I walked by a small reseller booth in a large retail mail. What a surprise to find iPhones there too! I did not expect that. Only had a white 8 gig however. Will call tomorrow. He told me he does answer his phone... ;-)


That would be a 16 gig. Hope you weren't looking for one..lol. Cause you passed it by


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Ahhhhrrrr!
You're right... whites are 16 gig. Oh well, I still prefer the black version.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Has anyone tried ordering one over the phone? I just did and they said that they only deliver UPS - and it's cash only upon delivery. WTF is up with that


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Sybersport said:


> Has anyone tried ordering one over the phone? I just did and they said that they only deliver UPS - and it's cash only upon delivery. WTF is up with that


Re-ordered mine today. I went from Pay-As-You-Go to a monthly plan. They said they always do it that way for new activations (I've been a customer for approx. 9 years too). *shrug* Just gotta go to the bank or get your money order beforehand.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Only issue I have is that I'm not able to purchase it with my credit card, so I lose the extra Visa warranty...


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Sybersport said:


> Only issue I have is that I'm not able to purchase it with my credit card, so I lose the extra Visa warranty...



MasterCard has Master cheques you can use. I think the warranty is still valid when purchasing that way. Does Visa have something similar? Might be worth a look


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> MasterCard has Master cheques you can use. I think the warranty is still valid when purchasing that way. Does Visa have something similar? Might be worth a look


Good thinking... I may just end up cancelling and trying my luck at a Fido store. I don't think there's any way I will be able to make it to the UPS depot (apparently at Jane and Steeles) anytime during regular business hours...


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

Sybersport said:


> Has anyone tried ordering one over the phone? I just did and they said that they only deliver UPS - and it's cash only upon delivery. WTF is up with that


I'm a new Fido customer, ordered by phone, and paid by credit card.

:-( ...unfortunately it's back ordered....


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

pelayoh said:


> I'm a new Fido customer, ordered by phone, and paid by credit card.
> 
> :-( ...unfortunately it's back ordered....


I guess I need to call back then. This pisses me off actually, I had to wait 30 minutes just to talk to someone, and will likely have to wait again.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Just picked up a black 16gig model from the fido store at queen and spadina. They got there shipment in this morning. They had a few 16 gigs left and quite a few 8 gig models.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone seen a 16gig Fido version, black or white, out west (BC or AB)? My friend is still looking for one.


----------

